# ArrayListe mit Objekten



## Ocean-Driver (14. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe einmal das Objekt "Bruch"


Nun, würde ich lieber anstatt manuell brüche anzulegen das hinzufügen von Brüchen durch eine ArrayListe realisieren. 
(Also währe ich die Objekte dann nichtmehr über ihren Objektnamen an, sondern über die ID in der ArrayListe)

Kann eine ArrayListe sowas?
So hatte ich mir das vorgestellt:


ArrayListe Brueche

Index0:
zeahler = 3
nenner = 2

Index1:
zeahler = 2
nenner = 3


Ok nun zum syntaktischen.

Meine ArrayList-Deklaration:
_ArrayList <Bruch> brueche = new ArrayList<Bruch>();_


Jetzt wollte ich einfach ein Objekt hinzufügen per:
_brueche.add(brueche.set(5,3))_


Im Objekt brueche gibt es eine methode set - welche den Zeahler und den Nenner setzt.
Aber die ArrayListe erwartet an der Stelle ja ein vorhandenes Bruch-Objekt. Dies soll ja  nicht explizit angelegt werden, sondern direkt in der ArrayListe gespeichert werden. Ist dies überhaupt möglich?Und wenn nein, welchen Umweg würdet ihr gehen?

Danke schonmal für die antwortne.


gruß
Ocean-Driver


----------



## Beni (14. Dez 2007)

Was meinst du mit "nicht explizit angelegt werden"? Keine Variable benutzen? Ein Bruch-Objekt musst du in jedem Fall anlegen, und zwar explizit mit "new".

```
brueche.add( new Bruch( 5,3 ));
```


----------



## Ocean-Driver (14. Dez 2007)

Hi,

Danke! Ich Idiot. 
So einfach kanns gehen, genau das hab ich mir vorgestellt.

gruß 
ocean-driver


----------

